
Ask HN: Using gethostbyxxx to query IP addresses - ejanus
I noticed that sites like google and facebook return only one IP address but yahoo , BBC and older sites return a couple of IP addresses(odd member twitter). What is driving modern sites to have only one front-facing IP address?
======
wmf
Probably IP anycast. That one IP address is physically located in many places.

